

GCC ownage - josteink
http://feross.org/gcc-ownage/

======
the_why_of_y
Funny but not really news: this was fully documented in the GCC manual at the
time...

"The @samp{#pragma} command is specified in the ANSI standard to have an
arbitrary implementation-defined effect. In the GNU C preprocessor,
@samp{#pragma} first attempts to run the game @code{rogue}; if that fails, it
tries to run the game @code{hack}; if that fails, it tries to run GNU Emacs
displaying the Tower of Hanoi; if that fails, it reports a fatal error. In any
case, preprocessing does not continue."

... and didn't I read it on Wikipedia... ah it was removed from the "Undefined
behavior" article some months ago:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Undefined_behavior...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Undefined_behavior&diff=605612350&oldid=598884449)

------
gonzo
Very, very old news.

